# Snakes??????



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got bit by a snake. I was walking out to put trash out barefoot of course and I felt a sting on my right big toe. Looked down just in time to see the last third of a black snake slide under the bush. Hope it was not poisonous! Didn't see the head to know. I don't see a bite mark on my toe but it feels like I got stung by a bee. Should I get it checked?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely get it checked!! I don't know much about snakes, but if it was poisonous, you need medical attention right away!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ewwwwwww. Yes go get checked immediately. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Your Poor Dear Please Go to ER.*
*Praying Right Now For You.*
*Nickee**


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I just got bit by a snake. I was walking out to put trash out barefoot of course and I felt a sting on my right big toe. Looked down just in time to see the last third of a black snake slide under the bush. Hope it was not poisonous! Didn't see the head to know. I don't see a bite mark on my toe but it feels like I got stung by a bee. Should I get it checked?


*GO NOW!!!!!! You never know and even non-poisonous can cause infections.... Take no chances in Florida...I've lived here 62 years...go now!!!!*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG,yuck. I think I would freak out. Get it checked. If you could trap it and get it identified would probably be good, but get yourself checked first.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It was probably just a black garden snake, but Florida has over 40 varieties of poisonous
snakes. Better to be safe and get it checked out.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would prob get it checked, but I'm not brave. I will not go put without wearing my crocs...I hardly garden, let my brother crawl around in the flowers beds now. Too many of them poking their heads out. A dog down street has weird looking leg from a snakebite.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I keep her very close and my eyes peeled when we are outside. **That is why I like the colder weather because snakes stay underground. *


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*At emergency room*

Foot is on fire! And it is a zoo here so in for a long wait 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad you're having it checked out! Scary stuff!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

ACK!  Keep us posted!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Tell them what happened..and that your foot is on fire...snakebite is nothing to fool around with!!!*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

chichi said:


> OMG,yuck. I think I would freak out. Get it checked. If you could trap it and get it identified would probably be good, but get yourself checked first.


There was an article in the newspaper here where they said that if you have been bitten by a snake to forget the snake they don't need it but hurry up to an emergency room. We have rattle snakes here.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!!! They need to move you to the front of the line! Some emergencies are more of an emergency than others!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! They need to move you to the front of the line! Some emergencies are more of an emergency than others!


*Exactly....tell them*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I hope that they get to you fast!!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

To answer YOUR question, YES...get it checked. Not to freak you out, but I have a client that was bit by a spider. She didn't think anything of it and after 24 hours, paralysis started to set it and it turned out it was a brown recluse that was extremely poisonous. She, of course, went to the ER and they treated her, but she had some serious side effects from the bite. You should just go just to make sure. Don't risk it. 

Now, for ME....I can tell you that I wouldn't need to get checked. Why you ask?? Well, because I would have just died on the spot from fear. So, you're certainly better off than me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes!! They DO know you had snakebite!!!??? ... can't believe they'd make you wait on that one!




italianna82 said:


> Now, for ME....I can tell you that I wouldn't need to get checked. Why you ask?? Well, because I would have just died on the spot from fear. So, you're certainly better off than me.


Anna.. I thought the exact thing to myself :w00t:... heart attack would have gotten me! .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay I survived the emergency room. Note to all coming to Orlando AVOID the ER! They even said by the time they finally saw me well you are breathing so you are okay. Oh how comforting that was. They think it was a rat snake which I learned tonight they actually have teeth and that is why it hurt so much. I learned my lesson shoes from now on will be on me that is for sure. Yuck I hate snakes. Thanks for all the pushes to go get checked out. At least I learned I have great blood pressure even after that fright!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We have rattlers and pigmy rattlers here, plus a whole lot of other poisonous snakes here. Good to be checked out, the heart attack would have done me in. That's why I don't garden anymore.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm glad all it well. I'm afraid I would have a stroke.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Whew!!!! Glad you are okay. Yes rat snakes have teeth. My son had one for a pet for a long time...got bitten a few times...*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mags, just seeing this and so happy you listened to everyone and went to the ER. That must have been so scary. Happy your okay and did get it checked out. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad you're OK! I'll not be moving to Florida! LOL


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Uh, Deb? There are rattlers and copperheads in Ohio. Sorry


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know about copperheads, but didn't know there were rattle snakes. Hoping that I won't encounter either!! LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope the foot is feeling better this AM! I still cringe thinking about it :w00t: ..

I can't even stand a little garden snake..of which we seem to have an annual 'sighting' and even that freaks me out.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

We are planning to move from Indiana to Panama City Beach, FL in a couple of years. My husband keeps saying we will have to watch for gators and snakes. ...I was hoping he was sorta kidding!!!! Yikes! After reading about the snake bite....I may reconsider....lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The snake was either accidentally cornered or surprised. If given a choice, most will move away quickly. Florida has Water Moccasins too which can be aggressive, but even they will move if given a choice most of the time...which is why waterfront property has never been a big desire of mine...LOL*


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree...I do not want that close to the water. I absolutely hate snakes...seriously...my heart just stops when I see one...just lose in yard.....and if I would see one in my yard....I am afraid I would never go back out.....I have talked to many residents of Florida and sighting right in their yard seems not all that common. I sure do want to get away from hares winters....snow is pretty...but give me ocean...sun...sand and palm trees anytime!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry...harsh winters....lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

PC is pretty far north for gators, kinda cold for them there. But they are bigger, much easier to see if on land. Snakes, unfortunately they are everywhere


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just seeing this! Good Lord girl, please don't go barefoot anymore! I'm bad about working in my landscaping in sandals, not good as well! Glad you are OK!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Mags, I'm just now seeing this. I'm so glad you're okay. Rat snakes (also called Oak snakes) are harmless but I've never known one to bite! One summer, there was one that lived on our fence and he was quite beautiful. We called him Oakley.

How does your toe feel this morning?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Gosh, glad you're okay!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello all, yes I think it was just I was walking and he was slithering and we bumped into each other and BITE! I found out this morning that my neighbor two houses down raises the rat snakes and lets him loose in his yard to get rid of rodents. Special. I am calling him and telling him one of his lovely pets found his way into my yard and come find him LOL. My right leg hurts but it is not swollen. Shoes are now by my back door so I can put them and a big stick to make noise Haha.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that it isn't serious. My sister lives in a rural area in Florida and came face to face with an alligator while she was mowing. She was on a riding mower, but she was shaking so badly that she couldn't keep her foot on the thing that makes it go. It became a funny story, but was really frightening at the time.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I hate snakes! I live in AZ so we have a lot of rattle snacks and scorpions...most of the time they stay away, but sometimes they get too close for comfort! I hope your ok !!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad you are okay Mags. How scary!
I am starting to think that having winter until April here in New England isn't so bad after all....


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*How in the world does he let them go...they don't come back when they are called. I would think they would just disappear...LOL*


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

A few summers ago, my hubby was mowing on the rider and a storm came up. I waited for him to come in and when he didn't, I went out on the back porch to see where he was. He was standing in the doorway of the utility building waiting on the storm to pass. He said" it will blow over in a few minutes and I will finish mowing," I told him that would be fine. I opened the door and stepped in the house and shut the door behind me. I had not even taken 2 steps into the house when he came charging in the house past me and slammed the door. I said "I thought you were going to wait out the storm." When he turned around, his face was as white as a sheet and he said, " that building is not big enough for me and that snake both". Come to find out, there was at least a 8ft black snake that was waiting out the storm in the utility bldg too. It left and we have never seen it again!~!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> A few summers ago, my hubby was mowing on the rider and a storm came up. I waited for him to come in and when he didn't, I went out on the back porch to see where he was. He was standing in the doorway of the utility building waiting on the storm to pass. He said" it will blow over in a few minutes and I will finish mowing," I told him that would be fine. I opened the door and stepped in the house and shut the door behind me. I had not even taken 2 steps into the house when he came charging in the house past me and slammed the door. I said "I thought you were going to wait out the storm." When he turned around, his face was as white as a sheet and he said, " that building is not big enough for me and that snake both". Come to find out, there was at least a 8ft black snake that was waiting out the storm in the utility bldg too. It left and we have never seen it again!~!




That is too funny. So much for big bad men protecting us haha. I wonder if you were still in there with him if he would let you run out first hehehehe


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this but glad you are doing well...thank goodness, what a scare.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

glad you are ok. I hate any snakes, spiders etc.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So glad all is ok, your foot on fire scared me. 
I work near a wildlife refuge, so sometimes I run from building to building if there is a gator sighting. We see alligators all time at work cruising around. Once one was at my office door, the gator guy came and took her away. He said when they get old they get kicked out of the pack I guess and wander around. I have lived on an island near the coast in Florida all my life and we ran around bare foot as kids all the time. I had never been bitten or even worried about snakes or gators...but when I gave up condo living and built my house in middle age I was so shocked to see snakes in the flower beds and I heard there are water moccasins. I'm also afraid of sharks. Great weather, pretty beaches, but lots bugs, wildlife. Whatcha gonna do??
Funny thing about it is I was never afraid of stuff till I got older. I won't walk barefoot now EVER. Except at beach.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My step father got bitten by a snake a long long long time ago.................... when he was in the bush ( camping/hiking) in his country Yugoslavia. Anyways he said he had to put a knife in the wood deep and had to suck out the blood and spit it out, then had to make a fire and to put the knife in the fire to put it on the wound part to seal it and protect it from infection!!! I am glad that you are ok


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Kandis, what island?? I won't do barefoot at the beach either. DD got a nasty cut on her foot from a shell, and then there is the "stingray shuffle"


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*When I was little I also got a deep gash in my foot from a shell and had tr have stitches, tetanus shot, etc. Also got stung my man-o-war which I remember like it was yesterday...indescribable pain and I was just a kid...*


----------

